

Ask HN: Any startups hiring in Spain? - balac

We don&#x27;t hear much about Spanish startups here, I was wondering what are the most prominent ones and if there are any currently hiring?
======
philipDS
Yup. Some are pretty good and also have a presence in the Bay Area.

Teambox -
[http://www.teambox.com/company/jobs/](http://www.teambox.com/company/jobs/)
3scale - [http://3scale.net/jobs/](http://3scale.net/jobs/) Tyba -
[http://tyba.com/jobs/](http://tyba.com/jobs/)

More random jobs: [http://www.jobfluent.com/](http://www.jobfluent.com/)

~~~
balac
Thanks for the info, the jobfluent.com board seems quite promising, I wasn't
aware of that site before.

